# Lateral Spread PRG



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I am planning an overseed project on my backyard in August on my mixed KBG, PRG and Fescue lawn. I have decent turf density as it is, but do have some thin and bare areas. I was thinking of using a PRG blend for the quick germination. I have found a blend that includes two cultivars that are lateral spread:

Quick Catch LS
33% Siena LS PRG
33% Insight LS PRG
34% Grand Slam GLD PRG

From what I have read, the tillers spread laterally to help fill in bare spots.

Has anyone used this type of seed? Success? Failure?

Here is a pic of my backyard, taken June 9th.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Haven't used this particular type, but I've used Fescues and PR that have lateral spread. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

That would be a nice characteristic for PRG.

I have 50# coming of a the Champion GQ mix, and one of the cultivars (Sideways) is claimed to laterally spread as well.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

The only thing i've read bad about LS PRG varieties is that they generally are lighter in color and may not blend well...maybe something you can just push your way through with Milo/Iron though i dont know.

Also the spreading speed is very slow compared to KBG.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i have used the Barenbrug RPR and it definitely filled in bare spots more aggressively than some other prg ive used but it was very bright green.

someone correct me if im wrong but was barenbrug the first to develop the lateral spreading prg?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> The only thing i've read bad about LS PRG varieties is that they generally are lighter in color and may not blend well...maybe something you can just push your way through with Milo/Iron though i dont know.
> 
> Also the spreading speed is very slow compared to KBG.


Fiesta 4 and the SRO cultivars with lateral spread are dark green.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'd love to see someone do a pot / plot test of KBG vs. LS TTTF vs. LS PRG just to note the real world comparisons. I've seen PRG spread in my old no-mix but not nearly to the degree that my elite KBG is. KBG is super invasive.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I have a blend with Fiesta 4 growing here and even some of the Sideways PRG in my backyard. Neither of them actually spread the way KBG does. The Fiesta blend is more lateral tillering and less vertical growth. The Sideways PRG is just crazy out of control growth in my opinion but no spreading. While PRG is a beautiful grass, I don't like the term they're using to market these. They can look just as dense but will never form the dense knit sod that KBG creates.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for the input guys. The nice thing about grass is if you don't like it, you can always change it!

I'll give it a shot and post my progress when it happens.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> I'd love to see someone do a pot / plot test of KBG vs. LS TTTF vs. LS PRG just to note the real world comparisons. I've seen PRG spread in my old no-mix but not nearly to the degree that my elite KBG is. KBG is super invasive.


Not that specific test, but have you seen the grassfactor's video on TTTF spread with updates from last month?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Green said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see someone do a pot / plot test of KBG vs. LS TTTF vs. LS PRG just to note the real world comparisons. I've seen PRG spread in my old no-mix but not nearly to the degree that my elite KBG is. KBG is super invasive.
> ...


Just watched it. Glad it gives people more options (potentially)... overseeding isn't fun if you have to do it every year.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@Harts

I read everything I could find last year before buying my seed, and I settled on KBG, but the new PRG varieties were tempting. Cold tolerance / winter kill data was my deciding factor.

I'll be watching your project closely


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> @Harts
> 
> I read everything I could find last year before buying my seed, and I settled on KBG, but the new PRG varieties were tempting. Cold tolerance / winter kill data was my deciding factor.
> 
> I'll be watching your project closely


Oh, so now I'm the guinea pig???!!!!!!


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Isn't perennial ryegrass the least winter hardy cool season grass ??


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes but the only time I've seen winter kill was in low spots that held water and froze.


----------

